# Frage? Hör mal!



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Ein kleines Spiel für Musikliebhaber:

Man stellt eine Frage und der nächste, der postet muss mit einem Liedtitel auf diese Frage antworten. (Am besten mit dem Interpreten.)

Beispiel:

Q: Was tust du, wenn jemand laut Hip Hop mit seinem Handy hört?
A: "Zerstören" - Rammstein 

Ich denk mal kann hier auch bedenkenlos Englisch und Deutsch vermischen. ^^

Erste Frage:

Q: Was ist das erste was du nach dem Aufstehen tust?


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Q: Was ist das erste was du nach dem Aufstehen tust?
A: "Breakfast at Tiffanys" - Deep Blue Something


Q: Was ist Dein Lieblings-Hobby?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Q: Was ist Dein Lieblings-Hobby?
A:Slipknot-Scream


Q:was ist dein lieblings essen?


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

unter anderem

Was machst du, bevor du einschläfst?


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (28. August 2009)

Q:Was machst du, bevor du einschläfst?
A: Saufen-Die Ärzte



Q: Was machst du heute abend?


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Blind Guardian - Turn the Page 

Was isst du zum Frühstück?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Q:Was isst du zum Frühstück?
A:Rammstein-Mein teil =X



Q:wer ist der coolste mensch auf der welt?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58vGR7x9pK0...feature=related

PLEASE STAND UP

Ups, vergessen weiterzumachen. Der nächste ders sieht:
Wer ist am kleinsten?


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Der Feuersänger



Was macht ihr mit eurem Ex? * duck und wegrenn*

Mist.,, zu Spät. Naja, da keine Frage...


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Q:wer ist der coolste mensch auf der welt?
A: Original Prankster - The Offspring


Wen magst Du überhaupt nicht?


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Otto Walkes- Zwerge

Was denkt deine Nachbar über dich?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Q:Was denkt deine Nachbar über dich?
A:Slipknot-All Hope Is Gone

Q:was machst du mit nervenden tieren?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

too late.


----------



## Night falls (28. August 2009)

Zerschmetterling - Jack Slater

Worüber regst du dich besonders auf?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lut5iWUYqS8

Können Schweine fliegen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Q:können schweine fliegen?
A: durch voodoo(-godsmack)schon



Q:wer ist dein schlimmster feind?


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (28. August 2009)

Q: Wer ist dein größter Feind?
A:Amerika-Rammstein



Q:Mit wem würdest du gerne ma trinken gehen?


----------



## Huntermoon (8. September 2009)

Mit dem Sandman


Was würdest du heute noch machen, wenn du morgent sterben müsstes?


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. September 2009)

Just dont give a fuck xD


----------



## Huntermoon (9. September 2009)

Mhh, ich Höre nur das Geräusch der Stille


Frage: Was sind wir? Woher kommen wir? Wohin gehen wir?


----------



## K0l0ss (9. September 2009)

> Frage: Was sind wir? Woher kommen wir? Wohin gehen wir?







Denn:

_Sieh was ich sah, 
Sieh was ich war, 
Fühl was ich bin, 
Fühl was ich 'sinn, 
Hör was ich sag, 
Hör was ich rat, 
Sieh was ich bin, 
Sieh in den Wind._

Frage: Wie viel Uhr ist es?


----------



## Hirsi325 (9. September 2009)

The Eleventh Hour

Welches Headset benutzt du?


----------



## Tade (21. Oktober 2009)

Q: Welches Headset benutzt du?
A: SomethingUnreal: Microsoft Music



Q: Was denkst du nach spektakulärem Sex?


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

victory song-ensiferum



dein lieblingsessen?


----------



## Tade (21. Oktober 2009)

Millie Small - My Boy Lollipop



Was machst du nachts?


----------



## Karzaak (21. Oktober 2009)

Q: Was machst du nachts?

A: i don t sleep at night Nick Thayer - I don t sleep at night (grml)


Woher kommen die Schlümpfe?


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2009)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Woher kommen die Schlümpfe?



Aus "Westerland" - Die Ärzte

Was macht dich wütend?


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Was macht dich wütend?



Kinder


Wieso bin ich um die Uhrzeit noch wach und spamme das Forenspiele-Forum zu?


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wieso bin ich um die Uhrzeit noch wach und spamme das Forenspiele-Forum zu?


Because I can!


Was ist noch besser als Gratis-Döner für alle?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

gratis BEER BEER 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





deine lieblingsmusik?


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

Was machst du wenn es draußen schneit???


----------



## Hackseputt (2. Januar 2010)

Q: Was machst du wenn es draußen schneit ?
A: Feuer frei ! - Rammstein

Q: Was ist das schönste an einer frau ?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Q: Was ist das schönste an einer frau ?
A: 


Q: Wie ist der erste Schul-/Arbeitstag für dich ?


----------



## ExtremDoc (5. Januar 2010)

Farin Urlaub Racing Team - Seltsam


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

du hast keine frage gestellt...



was denkst du als erstes, wenn du aufwachst?


----------



## ExtremDoc (6. Januar 2010)

Aufstehen - Seeed

[Peinlich peinlich, war wohl schon ein bisschen müde :/ ]

Was ist dein Lieblings-Essen?


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

was denkst du von deinem Chef/Klassenleiter ("Vorgesetztem" halt^^)


----------



## Samiona (6. Januar 2010)

Quark - Die Ärzte


Was machst du, wenn dich alle fertig machen?


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2010)

Kataklysm - Let them burn (.)

Wen hasst du am meisten?


----------



## ExtremDoc (6. Januar 2010)

Gretchen - Ronny Trettmann

Was tust du vor dem schlafen gehen?


----------



## Tade (6. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was machst du nach dem aufstehen?


----------



## Samiona (6. Januar 2010)

Taschenbilliard - Rotz & Wasser (natürlich auf Frauen bezogen)


Was hasst du?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Januar 2010)

I hate everything about you - Three Days Grace
Wieviel trinkst du?


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

ich trinke viel





warum surfst du bei Buffed?


----------



## ExtremDoc (6. Januar 2010)

Nachtmahr - Weil ichs kann

Was machst du im Moment?


----------



## Triatis (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> K.I.Z - Töten
> 
> Was isst du gerne?




*rotten people* - plastic noise experience

hehe,

was machst du wenn du morgen im lotto gewinnst?


----------



## Hackseputt (7. Januar 2010)

REVOLUTION xD


wärst du lieber ein Mann oder eine Frau ?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Keks oder Schokolade?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

more Beer - Jan Hegenberg

Bist du Vegetarier/in ?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

ASP-Sage Nein! 

Ich mag vegitarier nicht, die essen meinem essen das essen weg.

was tun Frauen andders als Männe?


----------



## TheEwanie (9. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHt3_GLXDmc
Was machst du in Wow am liebsten?



Spoiler



WAS MACHST DU HIER?!?!


----------



## Tade (11. Januar 2010)

Was magst du an einer Frau/ einem Mann am liebsten?


----------



## Hackseputt (11. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow1UskvZrPc


Was ist dein Sinn des Lebens


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

korpiklaani - beer beer 

wer ist dein lieblingsstar?=


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

In Extremo - In Extremo

Was ist dein Lieblingsland ?


----------



## Powerflower (14. Januar 2010)

ExtremDoc schrieb:


> Gretchen - Ronny Trettmann
> 
> Was tust du vor dem schlafen gehen?


Nightwish- Sleeping sun

FFA


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

Mein Lieblignsland ist:
Paradise City - Guns n Roses
Was rauchst du?


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPzJUziMh3U&feature=related[/youtube]

Was machst du wenn die Sonne scheint?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. April 2010)

Wait and Bleed by Slipknot




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K2u0rDQBQ9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was hasst du am meisten?


----------



## schneemaus (17. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NkjlAG8uqXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Was ist dein Traumberuf?


----------



## Tade (18. April 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpxYXv4J4L8[/youtube]


Wenn du etwas illegales plötzlich legal machen dürftest, was wäre das?


----------



## schneemaus (18. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y4Y7GMPJO64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


is das einzige, was mir jetz einfiel xD


was würdest du tun, wenn du eine million euro gewinnen würdest?


----------



## Tade (18. April 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=AeTgx_pj6m8[/youtube]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wovon träumst du?


----------



## schneemaus (19. April 2010)

XD coole antwort ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4q8JYr0Vz0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was war/ist dein Lieblingsfach in der Schule?


----------



## Tade (19. April 2010)

Kunst, da konnte ich Musik hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und machen was ich wollte!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=o0aLXiYhliI[/youtube]


Was möchtest du in 50 Jahren machen?


----------



## chainsawKiller (29. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJe1Q6o_l-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bis in 50 Jahren hat das bestimmt schon wer geschafft ^^

Du hast morgen frei, was unternimmst du?


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Ich unternehm eine

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AlaJWliO7o[/youtube]

Was ist dein Lieblingsgetränk?


----------



## chainsawKiller (29. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cXy6JHYa5Ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


...ist immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was machst du Beruflich?


----------



## schneemaus (29. April 2010)

DAS war schwer...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-LIcSKJbWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 -> Rettungsdienst, is aber das einzige Lied, was ich gefunden hab XD


Was ist dein Lieblingstier?


----------



## Rikkui (30. April 2010)

Who let the dogs out 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He82NBjJqf8&feature=fvst


Was hast du zu deinem letzten Geburtstag bekommen?


----------

